# Case recommendation



## Hockster (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm looking for a case to move my main system into. See specs for details. Requirements are:
Must fit a 360 rad in the top.
Have at least 3 2.5" bays, preferably 4, 5.25 and 3.5 not necessary.
Uhh, I guess those are the only two.

Thanks.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 13, 2018)

phanteks Pro M

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811854042


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2018)

*Fractal Define R6**
*my next case btw 






https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...l+design+define+r6&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 14, 2018)

*Corsair Carbide Series Air 540*
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

I love this case. I own two of them. You can fit an even larger rad in it than you want. All the SSDs install behind the mobo and there is room enough for the amount you require +. Its a sweet case that works well and cools well.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 14, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> phanteks Pro M
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811854042



I have that case. TONS of room


----------



## jormungand (Feb 14, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Fractal Define R6**
> *my next case btw
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have your answer here lol


----------



## Hockster (Feb 15, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> *Corsair Carbide Series Air 540*
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022
> 
> I love this case. I own two of them. You can fit an even larger rad in it than you want. All the SSDs install behind the mobo and there is room enough for the amount you require +. Its a sweet case that works well and cools well.


I have the 540 right now. A 360 only fits in the front. And since moving to a 360 rad my GPU idle temps have gone up 10°C.


----------



## wolar (Feb 15, 2018)

Budget ? There are lots of cases to fit those requirements, it comes down to your preference and budget.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 15, 2018)

Air 540 is a nice case. I have my 7900X in one.

Look at the Phanteks ENTHOO EVOLV ATX GLASS

3-120mm fan slots in the top.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 16, 2018)

wolar said:


> Budget ? There are lots of cases to fit those requirements, it comes down to your preference and budget.


Budget is flexible. I'm just looking for recommendations and seeing what appeals to me.


----------



## JL87 (Feb 16, 2018)

I’d personally stay away from the evolv case. 

I own one it’s a great looking case and very good build quality but the air flow in this case for water cooling is very poor. 

There are several topics about the poor airflow performance of this case all over the internet if you want to do further research.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 17, 2018)

Anyone have a Lian Li V3000? I really like the looks of it. I haven't used a Lian Li in years.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt-portfolio/pc-v3000/


----------



## wolar (Feb 18, 2018)

It looks really good, kinda big for my taste but if you are doing some watercooling then it seems pretty awesome. 
The price is high though, there are many cases to be found for that price, even caselabs ones.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 24, 2018)

Update: For the time being I went with a Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition. It's a beast and will turn into my server box when I finally decide on a case for my primary system.


----------



## Hood (Feb 24, 2018)

750D is a great case, will hold a ton of hardware while looking very classy (no angular plastic "boy gamer" nonsense).


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 24, 2018)

agreed on the 750D.
as for a recommendation i like how clean this one looks https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Dark_Base_700/


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 24, 2018)

Thermaltake core p5 or x5


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 28, 2018)

Can vouch for the fractal design cases, very solid, good quality and smart design, plus unmatched sound dampening. I own a Define R4, and recently built into a Define C TG.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2018)

Check out the Fractal Design Meshify-C . It's a really nice looking case ,and it's affordably priced.  Just don't buy it from Amazon because they're charging $20-$30 more than other retailers. If I recall correctly Newegg had it the cheapest for $79.99 w/ free shipping. There is another retailer that lists the price cheaper, I believe they have it marked at $59.99, but they charge around 30 bucks for shipping once you get through the checkout process which is just disingenuous 







 My personal opinion is that many fractal design cases are a bit too plain for my tastes, kind of like lian li.  They're very nice cases and they're built very well, but a bit plain looking in my opinion. But the fractal meshify changes that ,and there's a couple others too


----------



## wolar (Mar 1, 2018)

Note for the meshify c, the window is really tinted, you cannot see inside without some lights. Same case without the mesh front but enough opening is the define c TG with clearer(?) window.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 1, 2018)

I was leaning towards either the R6 or Corsair 500D. My local brick and mortar just got the R6 in stock today, so I'm picking one up tomorrow. Getting the blackout version. Newegg.ca has it $10 cheaper but there's shipping fees and won't actually ship it until next week. And I much rather support a local business over a corporation any day of the week.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 3, 2018)

I was all set to start the build tonight, opened the box for the R6, aaaaaaand....................it's the wrong color.


----------



## Raovac (Mar 3, 2018)

Corsair Graphite series 760T.
I run the new Corsair 150i cooler in the top in a push/ pull config. Lots of room in this case and a nice window.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 4, 2018)

After explaining to the store that the black and blackout versions of the r6 are different it turns out they won't be carrying the blackout version. Bastards! So I got a Phanteks Ethoo Evlov in satin black. Who comes up with these names?

The 750D will be turned into my server box.


----------



## Hood (Mar 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> After explaining to the store that the black and blackout versions of the r6 are different it turns out they won't be carrying the blackout version. Bastards! So I got a Phanteks Ethoo Evlov in satin black. Who comes up with these names?
> 
> The 750D will be turned into my server box.


Nice!  I always wanted to try the Evolv ATX tempered glass, but it was a bit too cramped for all my hardware.  Love the thick aluminum and the glass looks much better than the original (plastic window).


----------



## Hockster (Mar 5, 2018)

Few points on the case. Cable management is pretty good if you have a fairly simple system. With 1080's in SLI, and each card needing 2 PCIE cables, the lower chamber got full in a hurry. The velcro staps on the back side are nice, but way too short to be very useful. The 24 pin power cable pretty much maxed that out. And there are no where near enough zip tie loops, those are almost nonexistent. I really miss those from the Corsair cases. The case claims to take a 360 rad in the top but placing one up there will cover a large chunk on the motherboard. But the slide out fan bracket up top is nice, but 5 screws holding it in place? Seriously? Same thing with the 3.5 bay, you gotta remove eight screws, four from the bottom side of the case. Not fun.

Build quality is top notch, mounting for the TG panels is pretty good. Everything is foam backed, screws are rubber lined.

I still need to do some cable cleanup, and for some reason my PSU isn't showing up in Corsair Link. that's a tomorrow problem lol. Quick pic in the dark to hide my cabling:



http://imgur.com/vZpee7c


----------



## Hood (Mar 5, 2018)

"my PSU isn't showing up in Corsair Link"
People have had that complaint since the first version that came with the AX1200i in 2012; pretty sad that it's still not working right after 6 years and many new versions.  But then, the best hardware companies always have these problems with software (like Asus and their AI Suite, each new iteration as bad as the last).  Congrats on the new build, it looks great, and the cables don't look that bad.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 6, 2018)

Pretty sure it's the port on my Commander Pro. I think I killed one somehow. Moving plugs around causes anything in that port to not show up.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2018)

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX ... belongs in an art museum... hard to find a site that doesn't gush over it.   .... the Luxe TG is an easier build and almost as gorgeous ... 420 rad on top, 240 on bottom.  We used to have  3-5 cases we'd suggest for builds from 2-4 manufacturers in each size range ... Since 2013 or so ... 75 - 80% of our users have chosen a Phanteks case.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 6, 2018)

Overall I'm pretty happy with it. My only real wish is that is was maybe two inches taller.


----------

